# the 89 Most Redundant, Repetitive, Cliches in music (Because 100 Would Be Cliche)



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

http://music.aol.com/feature/rock-cliches-page-1?ncid=AOLMUS00020000000009


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

#90 geeky buddies of rock critics that form a band while barely being able to hold their guitars let alone play being hailed as the future of rockn'roll.....all previous beneficiaries line up in support.

what a waste of ****ing trees! 

not quite in the x-mas spirit but, call 'em like I see 'em:rockon:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

*50 Worst things to happen to music*

http://music.aol.com/home/blender/rock-6

I dont think Scott Stapp, Fred Durst or finding god should be on there though.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> http://music.aol.com/home/blender/rock-6
> 
> I dont think Scott Stapp, Fred Durst or finding god should be on there though.


Alot of them shouldnt be on there.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

so we can have the ultimate forum thread:

"Which is the best/worst list: 89 Most Redundant *VS* 50 Worst Things....."

:rockon:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

> 73. Long-Ass Emo Song Titles
> 
> Those emo boys sure have a lot to say. Fall Out Boy and Panic! At the Disco both have song titles that exceed 15 words. Impossible to remember and forcing the publishing world to revive the use of " ... ," we can only hope it's a mere adolescent phase, much like their asymmetrical haircuts.


I thought i was the only one to notice this.


----------

